# Train Tracks in Mesa, AZ



## MATTY_T

This was taken right before a storm a few weeks ago in Mesa, Arizona. Let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions. Thanks for looking!


1/125 @ f/5.6 at 18mm


----------



## Dick Sanders

Hey, pretty cool shot. I like the composition and the mood. The highlights are a little blown out in the sky, but maybe you can fix that. Overall -- nice!


----------



## PatrickHMS

I can just hear the "Damsel in Distress" tied to the track, waiting for her hero to come save her before the train gets there...

"Hayyyyuuullllp"........."Hayyyyyyuuuullllllpppppp"


----------

